# GTO Pedal Car - Restored



## GTOPedal (Sep 23, 2012)

My first post here, but I have limited knowledge of this Pedal Car and need to ask the advice of some GTO guys. I recently purchased a Pedal Car from a guy locally and he had this GTO sitting in the corner. Can you all tell me about these? Are they rare and valuable? I could not find much on the internet. I know the guy that owns it now bought it from another guy that bought it in 1991. It was restored in 2004. Thanks!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a '56 Plymouth to me! Pretty neat shifter, though. No idea on the value. If someone wants it, they'll pay what they think it's worth.


----------



## GTOPedal (Sep 23, 2012)

So someone just put the GTO stickers on it? Did they ever make a GTO Pedal Car?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, looks like a generic 60's pedal car dressed as a lil' GTO. What does the "shifter" do? Never seen one with that. Could be rare/valuable in it's own right, best to consult a pedal car expert.


----------



## GTOPedal (Sep 23, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah, looks like a generic 60's pedal car dressed as a lil' GTO. What does the "shifter" do? Never seen one with that. Could be rare/valuable in it's own right, best to consult a pedal car expert.


I know the AMF Mustangs had a shifter but I was told this was an original 4 spd knob from an old muscle car. Not sure if it's true though. The knob itself could have value.


----------



## profwather (Nov 3, 2012)

GTO and GTX were produce by AMF in 1969-70. I have one and in the process of restoring. The grill is nowhere to be found so my grandkids will have to live without it. There are some 'aftermarket' parts for those pedal cars but most parts are for the Fire Truck versions. The parts are all interchangeable but to get it back to new condition will probably never happen.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I have one. They r very hard o find. I was offered $500 for mine a few years back. I'm considering selling it. Yours has the wrong windshield but looks nice. You can still get parts for it


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice! I've seen those GTO pedal cars before. I had an old GTO bicycle when I was a kid and it had a pair of the Wacky Wheel Covers that kinda look like a Pontiac Rallye II (like the ones in the pics below). My GTO bike was green and white. 
Very cool! :cool

I wish I still had it...


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool pedal car! I have several myself including a fire truck and tow truck. There are still many suppliers out there to get just about any parts you need.


----------



## frickela (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you still have this pedal car? I have been looking for this exact one for my grandson. My husband had one just like it as a child. Please let me know if you would be interested in selling.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP hasn't been here since shortly after that last post over a year ago.


----------



## Blanchette Industries LLC (Nov 26, 2020)

frickela said:


> Do you still have this pedal car? I have been looking for this exact one for my grandson. My husband had one just like it as a child. Please let me know if you would be interested in selling.


 I have one for sale. 
Daniel
[email protected]


----------

